# Game #61: Los Angeles Lakers (30-30) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (43-16)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

well, you never know


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Once again, just don't embarrass yourselves...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is Ibaka suspended yet? 

Either way, I dont really see how we win this game. It sure would be great to get over 500 with a big win on the road though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ibaka won't be suspended. Just fined.

Call me crazy, but I have a good feeling about this game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Once again, just don't embarrass yourselves...


Outside of the last Clipper game, I don't really remember any blowout losses this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Outside of the last Clipper game, I don't really remember any blowout losses this season.


Boston destroyed us a week before that.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I predict a gutsy win.

We need it badly.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not looking good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Kobe's okay. ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is an awful start. 5 minutes into the game and we still don't have a field goal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst start to a game I can remember in a longgggg time. Kobe is hurt. We still haven't made a field goal. And we have six turnovers. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@LakersReporter: Kobe has an ulnar nerve contusion of his right arm and is questionable to return.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yes fish is in! Time to close the gap!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We give up 37 points, the most OKC has scored all season in first quarter. But we're only down 9. That's not bad given how awful this game started off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now we're down 14 with KD and RW on the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe isn't human.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So many fouls being called both ways. Jeez.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to go to Dwight here with Thabeet on him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Got within 8 after being down 16. Now we're ending the half terribly and it's back to 14 and OKC has the ball for the final shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WELP....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If metta and Meeks never attempt a fast break layup again I would be very happy. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Are we all just going to pretend Howard was a complete non factor tonight? Reggie Jackson and Derek Fisher made a bigger impact in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight was awful. On both ends.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I wanted someone to punch Ibaka in the nuts and just drop 25k on the floor and walk to the locker room...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Metta World Peace rolled his right ankle and is getting X-rays right now. #Lakers


...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KD and Westbrook were in full affect as were Martin Jackson and Ibaka and we still had a shot.Not a bad effort for the most part. 

Dwight Howard I tell you has no idea how to play high level basketball. I am gonna chalk up his poor play to his back and shoulder because I've seen him play far better than this he's an athleticism player not an IQ guy so if he doesn't have the edge athletically he's basically useless.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwight has been beyond underwhelming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The optimist in me hopes that Dwight will take this opportunity to learn actual post moves seeing as he can't rely on his athleticism but I'm not gonna hold my breath...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Same


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If Howard simply threw the Hakeem shoulder fake every time he got the ball in the post he could get the guy off his bck and get an an easy shot. Kobe does this every time and gets clear of his man. I have no idea how Howard lets smaller weaker guys like Collison ride him into bad hook shots on the move.

Its amaing how his teammates have almost no faith in his ability to score. He has gotta play better. If he gives us anything in this game closely resembling a good game we win.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's been frustrating, that's for sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Trade Dwight for a draft pick and wash the organization's hands from this entire year.


----------

